# Andrew Bynum



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

hey!!! how the hell am i the first person to make this thread??

i was real impressed... it seems everytime he comes in he does something that impreses us...

i would really like to see him get some minutes off the bench now... i mean i understand we were up 30 and he is hyped for his 15 (or 12 minutes) of fame, but what does Kwame do so good that Bynum couldnt do out there...

this guy officially has me excited... honestly im not sure he could be a huge contributor yet but how could we find out if he doesnt get on the floor more... i have a feeling this 4th quarter will have to buy him more minutes now...


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I've been saying this for past few weeks now, bynum should be getting 10 to 15 minutes a game at least.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

The thing is, he wasn't just scoring in garbage time. He was dominating Curry on every possession he wanted to score, and when the double teams came he was patient and worked through it every time and just kept scoring. Made all seven of his shots, with an array of hooks, a short jumper, a couple layups off the glass and a dunk off an offensive rebound in Curry's face. Grabbed 4 boards and only got schooled once defensively, by Daniel Ewing on a nice baseline dunk. 

His wingspan and height looked noticably bigger next to Curry in the post. Once he adds muscle he's going to be real, real good. He's already got much better hands than Kwame (not saying much, but still).

Additionally, what makes this all the more great to see is that Bynum really does improve every few games. Litterally, every few games, we see more and more confidence and impact from him. He's 18 years old, that's the sick part.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

How wasnt it in garbage time? Curry is pretty trashy himself. 

Impressive but against the likes of Eddy Curry and Jackie Butler? I still have my doubts if he can do it against better teams and players


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Just keep working with Kareem and I swear he'll be really good by the time he is old enough to drink alcohol.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

yea it seems Kupchack mite have finally came thru... he cant trade, negotiate, or sign anyone, but it seems he maybe can draft... people didnt understand this pick... but it seems like he has some skills mixed wit determination that really seperate him...

Curry is no slouch and he must have made 7 baskets on 7 moves and he is real active on Shaq... with his size and length i would give him serious minutes now, b/c as long as his endurance is up to par, i think he couldnt help but impact the team positively...

he also seems to be smart (smarter than Kwame) at finding his spots and positions on the floor... i remember one game when he set a good pick for Kobe and then found a hole underneath and it seemed real savvy for an 18 yr old gettin about a minute a game... his instincts are very good, better than watchin Kwame think for 2 seconds and then miss a layup on a 5'9" guard...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Smush + Bynum + Turiaf. You guys should be excited!


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> How wasnt it in garbage time? Curry is pretty trashy himself.
> 
> Impressive but against the likes of Eddy Curry and Jackie Butler? I still have my doubts if he can do it against better teams and players


yea but what big men in the league right now are so good that they make Eddy curry trashy...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> How wasnt it in garbage time? Curry is pretty trashy himself.
> 
> Impressive but against the likes of Eddy Curry and Jackie Butler? I still have my doubts if he can do it against better teams and players


Let me put it this way; did Cook, Kwame, or Mihm show moves like that against the same competition tonight? No. Did they show those types of moves against anyone else at all this year? No. Mihm has been the only solid post presense this season, especially recently. Kwame had one good 6/6 game against the Mavs, which was very nice, but he didn't show the same array of moves as Bynum. And Cook is just a jump shooter at this point in his career.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Huh? Did I even say anything about Kwame or Cook? I never said I was happy with them.. I'm just saying while I was impressed with Bynum and his improvement, I will also say that I thought it came against piss poor competition.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ I'm not denying that, I'm just saying that it's impressive that Bynum already is looking better than the Lakers' best three big men. Not that the Lakers' big men are impressive, just that Bynum is showing much more than anyone could have expected at 18 years old in just his 24th professional game.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kwame still plays better defense then Andrew ...... But Andrew should surpass Kwame in that soon too :biggrin: maybe this year.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

Don't give to much credit to Mitch on drafting Bynum. From what I heard, that wasn't his pick, it was Jim Buss who was crazy about Bynum. Mitch wanted to draft either the guy from North Carolina or the guy that went to Indiana.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Serg LeMagnifique said:


> Don't give to much credit to Mitch on drafting Bynum. From what I heard, that wasn't his pick, it was Jim Buss who was crazy about Bynum. Mitch wanted to draft either the guy from North Carolina or the guy that went to Indiana.


As far as Mitch; He still had the last say in the draft. He himself said that after the game Andrew played before the draft he was really impressed.

If not

Raymond felton would have been fine in L.A.
Sean May would have been good also... if he would not get injured like he did on the Bobcats.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i wouldnt of mind if the lakers drafted either gerald green or danny granger..

anyways, bynum was very impressive today hopefully he'll get some minutes at the center position since chris mihm hasnt figured out how to stay out of foul trouble..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Bynum will be like Hakeem..Big time...He is a real Center...He is gonna kickass real soon.
and he is NO piston's Darko


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

He'll be like Hakeem....except without the quickness and athleticism and probably not the talent either. One can always hope though.


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

alot of people really questioned this pick in the draft. including me :biggrin: but he is proving everybody wrong. and this is coming from a kings fan.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Serg LeMagnifique said:


> Don't give to much credit to Mitch on drafting Bynum. From what I heard, that wasn't his pick, it was Jim Buss who was crazy about Bynum. Mitch wanted to draft either the guy from North Carolina or the guy that went to Indiana.


Even if that's the case, Danny Granger has been really good this year in limited minutes. Same with Sean May behind Okafor. I think Sean May would have made a really nice starting power forward for the Lakers actually. Range all the way out to 15 feet, really smart player, great hands and great post game, will finish anything around the hoop. Also, playing next to Odom would help him out on the boards on nights where he is undersized. Didn't Sean May absolutely abuse Channing Frye when they played in college? May just has unreal skills and great hands for a man his size. Great head on his shoulders too. 

Either way, Bynum is a good pick. Natural center, already tall and lengthy and still growing, but also has a good feel for the game and natural ability. Now it's just a matter of keeping the development going at a fast pace. And I keep stressing this because I can see the difference almost game to game with Mihm and Bynum, stay with Kareem! Eddy Curry might be a 25 point per game scorer if he would have had a coach like Kareem from day one as an 18 year old. As a Bulls fan, I wish Curry would have had that. Bynum is a lucky dude, and needs to continue taking advantage of Kareem's big man knowledge and teaching ability. I can't think of another big man in history that would make a better teacher of big men than Kareem.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Patchwork, I couldn't agree more wrt Cap's impact on Bynum and Mihm. Mihm this year is especially more consistent, the confidence grows by the game, and that hook shot really is starting to become automatic. It's not a sky hook per se, but it's his own thing and from Cap's interviews it's clear Mihm is only now starting to learn how to play like a big man.

Bynum actually said before he played a game with the Lakers that he had developed a little bit of a sky hook. So he's working with the master of masters. It was great to hear from Cap's own mouth that Bynum was extremely receptive to his teaching, going as far as saying he was "sent from heaven". High praise there. It was funny to hear Stu Lance comment on how quickly Kareem was jumping off the bench every time Bynum made a bucket. He looked real happy.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

EHL said:


> Bynum actually said before he played a game with the Lakers that he had developed a little bit of a sky hook. So he's working with the master of masters. It was great to hear from Cap's own mouth that Bynum was extremely receptive to his teaching, going as far as saying he was "sent from heaven". High praise there. It was funny to hear Stu Lance comment on how quickly Kareem was jumping off the bench every time Bynum made a bucket. He looked real happy.


Yeah, I wish we could have seen the footage. But when they did get the cameras on Cap, he had a big grin. :biggrin:


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Impressive but against the likes of Eddy Curry and Jackie Butler? I still have my doubts if he can do it against better teams and players


It may not be Shaq or Bill Russel but it aint high school kids niether. At any rate, i see it as this, baby steps, is Andrew a DOMINATE force? who knows, but at least we can see he is developing and learning.Does this earn him more playing time?, i dont think so, unless the match-up is favorable, but at least the kid is learning.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Bynum put a smile on my face.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

He just got snubbed off the ROOKIE TEAM ! :curse:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> He just got snubbed off the ROOKIE TEAM ! :curse:


He only played in like 29 games.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> He just got snubbed off the ROOKIE TEAM ! :curse:


Right, because he was impressive vs Knicks scrubs.. Yea..


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

So you telling me if Luke Walton can make the ROOKIe team, Bynum is not worthy? 


The One said:


> He only played in like 29 games.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> So you telling me if Luke Walton can make the ROOKIe team, Bynum is not worthy?


Shows how much I know  Walton was in the ROOKIE game!!? Probably pecause he is Bill walton's son. If Walton was in then Bynum should be in.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

too much hype for andrew bynum

dont let him become the next kwame


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

dannyM said:


> too much hype for andrew bynum
> 
> dont let him become the next kwame


i was the same way but when he is in for a minute only he looks good... if u have seen him (especially in 12 min vs NYK) u would probly think more of him... he has so many skills and attributes and really good court awareness... and he actually got out there and performed and made things happen... he didnt "look athletic"...


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

Bynum dunked on Shaq. That must have been embaressing for Shaq, probally why he forarmed him. Bynum may turn out to be good. I dont think he could take Darko in the low post though.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

i_like_the_hawks said:


> Bynum dunked on Shaq. That must have been embaressing for Shaq, probally why he forarmed him. Bynum may turn out to be good. I dont think he could take Darko in the low post though.


Are you serious? ...Its joke right? I mean in some way you are right: Darko doesn't see any playing times so no one usually can take him in the low post :laugh:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

i_like_the_hawks said:


> Bynum dunked on Shaq. That must have been embaressing for Shaq, probally why he forarmed him. Bynum may turn out to be good. I dont think he could take Darko in the low post though.



Thats probably true.. Since Darko will never get to play long enough to be in the low post.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Bonzinator said:


> alot of people really questioned this pick in the draft. including me :biggrin: but he is proving everybody wrong. and this is coming from a kings fan.


True. There's never been a 'next' Shaq that came into the league raw from HS. Diop, Curry, Olowokandi (college, but raw). Even Shaq himself was a polished prospect coming in from college.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

yeah it was a joke, but to be honest darko and bynum are about at the same level at this point. you would probally give the slight edge to darko since he has been in the league 3 years. it would be a good match up i think. of course darko can't be a dominant center but i think he could be a good player getting extra poessions with offensive rebounds and tip ins, he has shown flashes of brilliance. it's just hard to get playing time when you have the wallace boys on your team. he wont be dominant but then again neither will bynum, its a good match up.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Bynum has shown more than Darko.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

i_like_the_hawks said:


> yeah it was a joke, but to be honest darko and bynum are about at the same level at this point. you would probally give the slight edge to darko since he has been in the league 3 years. it would be a good match up i think. of course darko can't be a dominant center but i think he could be a good player getting extra poessions with offensive rebounds and tip ins, he has shown flashes of brilliance. it's just hard to get playing time when you have the wallace boys on your team. he wont be dominant but then again neither will bynum, its a good match up.



When Bynum gains some muscle he will be very dominant down low...Kwame should give him his muscles hehe


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

bynum looks like kids that i would have made fun of in high school, only add like a foot and a couple of hundred pounds. his hair and that fat face are just too easy. it will be interesting to see how he turns out once he hits the weight room.


----------

